# Vernon



## Gdawg175 (Jul 12, 2019)

I just have 1 simple question for guys who have or do hunt the Vernon unit. First off I’m not the guy coming on here asking for spots or anything like that. I’ve put a lot of miles on my feet running lion on the Vernon this winter, so I’ve been putting my time in. All I wanna know is what regions Of the unit tend to hold more deer/ bigger bucks? Central, south east, west? That’s all I’m wondering cause I have a decent shot at drawing it this year and would love more input. I don’t wanna know what canyons, what trails, etc. just which direction to start lol


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

West


----------



## Gdawg175 (Jul 12, 2019)

taxidermist said:


> West


Thanks! That’s kinda what I figured and where I’ve spent most my time, but not too many bucks yet.


----------

